# BF Goodrich 1949 Schwinn  Hornet



## Sambikeman (Jan 27, 2011)

Wanted to see if i could get some pictures posted. This is my last Balloon Tire Bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 28, 2011)

The pics are posted and the bike is sweet. Are you selling it?


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 30, 2011)

I might put it for sale when i find the pedals. I took them off many years ago,and there buried in storage.


----------



## kodyind (Feb 1, 2011)

What do you want for it

Jim


----------

